# What career would suit for an ENTP 7 ?



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

I would like to know your ideas, I do not know at all what to do later and I will have to choose very soon
Thank you !


----------



## Your Local Math Dealer (Nov 12, 2015)

Well, as an ENTP 8, took me a while to find it but I love math, so that's what I'm studying. I've seen others go into Law, Engineering, Computer Science, and Business Consultafion. Personally, I'd like to work in an emergency room as a physician.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Dictator of a small country that has a lot of oil so the US supports it, despite its multitude of human rights abuses.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for ideas


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Something with a lot of novelty. Otherwise, you're going to get bored fast. I know a 7w8 whose had 20/30 jobs in the last 5 years. She's good at what she does, but she gets bored with the routine, and moves on.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Become the next Adam Savage!


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

The problem is that I have left school, but I would go back to school because I have no access to any interesting jobs without diplomas.
But I do not know what field I should study to be not bored.

Sorry for my english


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

B0r3d said:


> I would like to know your ideas, I do not know at all what to do later and I will have to choose very soon
> Thank you !


You should try being an entrepreneur. :tongue: You are an Ne dom, your strength is brainstorming ideas. And then you should partner up with an INTJ. You need their Ni-Te to help execute your ideas into reality.


----------



## B0r3d (Nov 26, 2015)

it would be really cool, but it's a very big risk, and you have knowledge that I have not really


----------

